# shrimp shells?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

So as i recall i have read that it is good to feed shrimp with the shell ON when ever posible. So when i tryed this today i noticed that they eat it fine but a few pieces of shell fell off and did not get eatin. The P's tryed them but then spit them back out. Is this normal? If so how are you suppost to know where and how much didnt get eatin? if a piece comes off and i dont see it is that bad for the water?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I peel the shells off just so its not as big of a mess. As far as if its normal for them to spit out the shells, do you eat the shells? I would think they are not as tasty as the meaty part.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I peel them as well. My Spilo will go for the gut when the shell is on and discard the shell. 
I feed whole shrimp and started fom the recommendation of this group for better coloring. The COLOR CHANGE IS GREAT!!
My Spilo has a MUCH brighter gold/yellow coloring to his underside now.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

if the shrimps are small they wouldnt mind the shells, but if they are larger as about 1 1/2" mine usually spit some but eat some.. so what you should do is just take out those uneaten shells. to know about how many are eaten off, you just have to watch then take it out.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

maknwar said:


> I peel the shells off just so its not as big of a mess. As far as if its normal for them to spit out the shells, *do you eat the shells*? I would think they are not as tasty as the meaty part.


When I eat shrimp that's served with head, tail and shell on, I peel off the head, suck its insides, peel then discard tail and legs, and eat entire shrimp with shell on. Nice and crunchy. So...yes, I eat the shells and they taste fine.

_*I peel the shells off just so its not as big of a mess. *_ - agreed. I hate the mess and pickn up of shells from all over the tank so I just peel the entire thing off and the shrimp is totally consumed.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Most people dont eat the shell, but I imagine some people do. I would guess that the shell wouldnt taste good, but I have never tried it.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i eat shells when the shrimps are small enough to be eaten whole.. but when they get about 2" above the shells are harder


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HAHA....this reminds me of when I had a BBQ I sauteed shrimp WITH the shell and my buddy comes up to me asking....
Dam Kris how did you get these shrimp SO CRUNCHY They are AWESOME. I was trying to figure out what he meant bc they weren't crunchy....looked at his plate he looked at my plate (with shells on it)...OH sh*t THE SHELLS ARE ON THEM!!!
anyway a rant but I didnt think anyone ate the shells! Not my thing.


----------

